# Some Art



## PhilipR (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi.  Just stoppin' in to share some illustrations of the past couple years:


A Wyvern, obviously.  Messed the tail up somewhat.






Sea Serpent.





Witch or somebody flanked by flinty beasts





more to come


----------



## PhilipR (Aug 18, 2007)

Some others:

Oil painting, I think I was under a Frazetta-esque influence at the time:






Zombies, ghouls, what have you.  Sorry I don't have bigger versions of these scanned at the moment:






Martyr/Medieval Justice:
(eh, some people might object to this one per posting guidelines, I don't know what 13 year olds are supposed to be sheltered from these days- anyway it shows a guy on the rack having his small intestines drawn out by a hooded executioner as was done in Medieval executions.  In the distance are bodies broken on the wheel.)


Illo for an upcoming Mongoose Pub:






Oil landscape, South Dakota:






Thanks for letting me share :/


----------



## ml3 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Nice Stuff.*

The coloring of the sea serpent is very Wayne Reynold-like. The witch and flinty beasts is amazing. The illo for mongoose seems a bit out of place compared to the rest of the pieces but very impressive overall.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2007)

That's indeed very cool stuff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Redrobes (Aug 19, 2007)

Hooyaa scrummy.


----------



## PhilipR (Aug 19, 2007)

Ja, tanks everybody!



			
				ml3 said:
			
		

> The illo for mongoose seems a bit out of place compared to the rest of the pieces but very impressive overall.




Yeah, basically what I'm trying to do is experiment stylistically, I think my stuff is kinda "old school" or too boring or something, so once in a while I'll throw something different out there to see if it sticks.


----------



## PhilipR (Aug 19, 2007)

Some paleoart, these are ancestral tetrapods.  I've done some work with a paleontologist which will hopefully see publication this year, then I can show you that stuff.






A Gorgonopsid, sort of a cross between mammal and reptile, full of toothy goodness:







Bug from Starship Troopers game:


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you do commissions or requests? Contests?


----------



## PhilipR (Aug 20, 2007)

ShadowNinja said:
			
		

> Do you do commissions or requests? Contests?




Hi ShadowNinja, I will indeed create art for anyone willing to pay me. (Or buy me dinner  ) 

Those interested can PM me here or email (which I think you can do through my profile, I'll check that).


----------

